# Internship With Groomer



## Izzy014 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello,
I'm about to start an internship with a nearby groomer. I wanted to get an idea of what to expect and how i should get prepared. I'm only 14 so i don't exactly know what kind of jobs i will be doing. Please post! Thanks!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

You'll likely be doing all of the bathing/brushing and maybe some nail clipping and shadowing grooms unless you're just doing secretarial stuff which I doubt if it's an internship. 

I would buy some special clothes that are cheap devoted soley to work that look decent, but you won't be upset by if they get ruined because you will probably get very wet, hairy, and you may get peed on. Good luck & let us know how it goes. ALSO, welcome to the forum, I'm young as well (18) so I know how it feels getting into the dog world at a young age.


----------



## XelaTheChi (Nov 3, 2010)

Waterproof pants!!! I got some at target in the exercise section for $20. I'm working as a bather and get wet LOTS, those plus waterpoof smock and going to be getting waterproof shoes save me so much as I get WET from bathing some dogs. It's super fun, hard work but better than flipping burgers..


----------

